# Some photos of Curitiba, Brazil



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

I visited Curitiba and January and I am presenting some photos I took during my very brief stay there. This city of 1,760,000 inhabitants is my favorite of the cities I visited in Brazil. It was founded in 1694, and is the capital of the state of Paraná in southern Brazil. I am only covering a small part of Curitiba in this thread (mainly the city-center). There are many other areas in the city to explore.

Il you want to see the other threads on the other cities in Paraná I visited click:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336192 for Maringá
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357708 for Londrina 

Now let's start !

Curitiba around 6:00 am in the morning:





































Building with a road going through it:




















Portuguese Heritage:










Curitiba is a very green city. It has a lot of small and large parks, this is Praça Carlos Gomes:



















More old buildings:





































And some talls in the CBD:

































































Rua 24 Horas (24 Hours Street) is basically a pedestrian street transformed into a nice shopping center. Despite its name, I found most establishments to be closed at 7am:




























More green: Praça Osório










Curitiba’s main street is Rua das Flores (Flowers Street): a pedestrian avenue (since 1972) lined with shops, restaurants, as well as banks and other offices. 























































The cathedral of Curitiba:



















A façotomy:










Largo da Ordem is the oldest part of the city center, and seems to be Curitiba’s de facto historic district:




























Romario Martins House: according to the marker it’s the only example of colonial architecture left in the city




























This house used to be inhabited by a rich merchant family of German origins:




























More churches:



















Found this great building with an exhibition on urban planning in Curitiba:



















A model of the city from different angles:




























Wacky planning :runaway:










Old and new, red-tile roofs of Largo Ordem in the forefront and skyscrapers of the modern CBD in the background:




























Looking towards another cluster:










More photos of the city center:



















The former city-hall now sits empty but is being renovated:



















I’ve no idea what these graffiti say:










The former train-station, now a shopping mall:




























No thread on Curitiba should fail to mention the city’s world-renowned bus-system featuring its unique bus-stops:










Some bus-lines have their own lanes, and effectively function like light-rail:










The Federal University of Paraná:



















The shopping Center Muller (I was told it was formerly an army facility):










An avenues near the Muller:










The Passeio Público:























































The Islamic Center: I went inside and it contained a library with few books and some computers.










The Jardim Botanico (Botanical Gardens):



















Looking at the city’s talls:




























The Italian neighborhood of Santa Felicidade. Many Italians migrated to Brazil, especially from northern Italy, and the neighborhood still has some :














































The church is built in Veneto style: with the bell tower detached from the main building










I ate very well here :




























Walking towards the city one encounters quite a bit of plastic architecture though:




























A neat fountain of (fake) wine :nuts: :










Looking towards the city one last time:










That was it: I wish I could have stayed in Curitiba longer and have seen attractions such as the Museu Niemeyer, the Bosque Alemão, the panoramic tower, and a ton of other places that are not covered by this thread. Still, I hope you enjoyed it! :cheers:


----------



## superman987 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice city. Seems pretty dense in some parts. nice pics


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

an interesting pictures of an interesting city


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

what a great bunch of interesting pics of Curitiba.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

what a beautiful city! nice pics


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

nice!


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice city. 

Curitiba, while modest in size, is highly regarded in the US & international for the high quality of its urban & transportation planning. 

And these fine photos help to show why!


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## chrisar (May 29, 2006)

the people in brazil is so cute! jeje


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, urbane, you did a terrific thread of one of the best cities in Brazil !
and i was very glad to see the Restaurant Madalosso , where I had also gone twice !!


----------



## MasonsInquiries (Jul 18, 2005)

curitiba's a beautiful city. very beautiful.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice pictures!

I really need to visit Curitiba!


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

somehow i think Curitiba "feels" more Portuguese than other Brazillian cities i've seen

what i like the most is the old buildings, the streets and of course the bus station


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

My Hometown


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

AMAZING!! I need to visit Curitiba.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Your thread about Curitiba is delightfull!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Curitiba photos indeed


----------



## james008 (May 17, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## Teclamail (Nov 2, 2008)

*FROM Baires*

Una de las ciudades más cuidadas de Sudamerica. Viva Curitiba!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos! Curitiba is the most cold capital of Brazil!!!

I like the aerial photos
like these:

from: * http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=867016 *


----------



## mina2009 (Jul 9, 2010)

*need a help*

hello...peace be upon you....i saw the niiice photos that you took in curtiba sooo beautiful....and i need your help brother ..because you visit curtiba i think that you know many places there ...and i need to know the adress or the location of the ISLAMIC CENTER IN CURTIBA....if you know it or if you can ask some one help me to know it ...please...i searched in many sites and i didn't find it ....thank you soooo much and i am waiting your answer on this mail...
[email protected]
peace be upon you....


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

fantastic thread, though resurrected


----------

